# Cracked CR1 frame



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I was in a crash last week and I ended up with a cracked top tube. I'm taking it in tomorrow to my LBS for them to assess the total damage. Has anyone had any experience recently with Scott and their Crash Replacement Program? I had read that it is pretty good but those were older reviews. Also, my bike was a 2011 CR1 and I wonder if they still have those colors or if I would just get the new color scheme of the same CR1 model.

View attachment 260874


I also need a new computer, pedals, shoes, and helmet. I'm still amazed that I wasn't severely injured.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I took my bike into the shop tonight after work. They are going to give me a call tomorrow to let me know how much it is going to cost and how long it should take. I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Just an FYI, it is $850 to replace a CR1 frame in a crash.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry about the crash and thanks for the info.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks man, it took a few weeks to decide that I was going to keep riding. The crash really shook me up quite a bit mentally.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

View attachment 261535

New frame came in already and my bike is ready to go!! I'm digging it.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Andrew L said:


> Thanks man, it took a few weeks to decide that I was going to keep riding. The crash really shook me up quite a bit mentally.


I know the feeling of that one! It takes awhile to get it back mentally. Just get out there and ride. Be safe out there to!


----------

